# Spotted On Craigslist



## Sigh1961 (Aug 19, 2016)

Found this on craigslist.  seller wants $225.  it's in excellent condition paint and decal wise, but can't see the derailer.  Any idea what year this is? Seller doesn't say.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like an '80 to me. Those decals are usually shot but this one looks nice. It does have weinmann shorty fenders on it, but i think 225 is pretty high for an 80s era Varsity.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Looks like an '80 to me. Those decals are usually shot but this one looks nice. It does have weinmann shorty fenders on it, but i think 225 is pretty high for an 80s era Varsity.



Just spoke to the seller.  He is willing to take $150.  Rockford is 3 hours away, but I have a friend that will go pick it up for me and hold it till I get up there


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Just spoke to the seller.  He is willing to take $150.  Rockford is 3 hours away, but I have a friend that will go pick it up for me and hold it till I get up there



Man, you got bit by the bug bad!


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 19, 2016)

see my last post......


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 19, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Man, you got bit by the bug bad!



I think I am going to pass on the black Super LeTour, and just grab the blue conti and the Varsity, then I have to quit.  That will give me quite a bit of tinkering over the winter. My wife is going to kick my ass out if I fill the garage with a bunch of bikes.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 19, 2016)

You picked the bikes I would have gone for. I notice you're all over the place on frame sizes. The Conti is a 26" and this varsity looks to be 22". Quite a difference.

here's a link to Schwinn catalogs. You can identify the probable year of the bikes you're interested in.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2016)

Check the fork on that varsity.It looks bent in the picture.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Check the fork on that varsity.It looks bent in the picture.




Me too. It's fixable even if it is, but it might warrant lowering the price.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 25, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Me too. It's fixable even if it is, but it might warrant lowering the price.



My friend went and looked at the bike, and the fork is bent.  He said it looked like it was bent right where it goes into the head tube.  I think I am going to pass on this one, just too much hassle to get it home, and I didn't realize it was only a 22".  It sure looks nice, tho.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 25, 2016)

That is the most common bend. It's fixable, but this one is not just a "clean and go" kind of thing. You would need to straighten the fork/steerer tube.


----------

